# Panthers Preseason Discussion



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*FRI Aug 9 vs Bears 8:00PM

Thurs Aug 15 @ Eagles 7:30

THURS Aug 22 @ Ravens 8:00 PM

Thurs Aug 29 vs Steelers 7:30 PM
*
*I have not looked into anything yet. Not really concerned all that much about the preseason yet.*​


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Our Secondary is getting picked apart so far in this game, we're not stopping anything


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Our offensive line is not looking good at all in this game. Ginn has run back a punt though, so that is encouraging. ....Secondary just gives up a big gain right up the middle.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Weird game. Our offense looks bad, mostly because our offensive line is not winning on the line of scrimmage. The front seven looks really good and the secondary looks bad. I would feel a lot better about the season if I did not know how tough our schedule is going to be.


----------

